# Pink ceres



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Three birds in my loft have developed pink/red ceres (round the eyes). A knowledgeable fancier has been to check them and says they are healthy but, he doesn't know why the ceres are pink. The birds are the only ones flying out, their parents don't have pink ceres and neither do my other young birds which are not old enough yet to fly out. Does anyone have any suggestions what this may be and if I should have any cause for concern. Thanks.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

If I remember correctly... your birds are white?

If so.... it is perfectly normal. Many white recessive (pure white, bull eye) birds have 'pink'... even almost red, ceres.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Cindy's beautiful Doves have ceres around their eyes, I'm sure she has many photos to show


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes Whitewings you are correct, they are white but, does that explain why out of 23 birds, the only three with pink ceres are the ones which are flying out?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

pigeonpoo said:


> Yes Whitewings you are correct, they are white but, does that explain why out of 23 birds, the only three with pink ceres are the ones which are flying out?


In some fereal flocks I have seen only some pigeons with eyes like that so Id say its normal just not a thing for every pigeon like kinda rare.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just a guess:... Maybe sunlight is giving them a slight sun burn, or the just plain excercise and fresh air!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

*Thank you*

OK, Thanks for your replies, I feel so much happier now. Y'know I didn't want to post to ask, because I dreaded what your answers might be - I thought they might have contracted something awful!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Red Eye Cere:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;*

HI PIGEON POO, The pink or red eye cere is found in many breeds of pigeons.SCANDAROON,CZECH BAGDAD,FRENCH BAGDAD, and the AMERICAN DOMESTIC FLIGHT, just to name a few.When showing these birds they MUST HAVE red eye ceres. So its nothing to worry about its normal. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> Yes Whitewings you are correct, they are white but, does that explain why out of 23 birds, the only three with pink ceres are the ones which are flying out?



Strictly coincidental... LOL We've found that the red ceres develop later ... all of our youngsters will having 'normal' coloured ceres... then a small percentage of them will turn red or pink later. 

Yes, it can come from parents who both have 'normal' ceres... somewhere in their background, one of _their_ parents probably had red ceres. We have one 'foundation' cock bird in our whites with prominent red ceres. As we've bred down quite a few babies from his line, every so often, a pink/red cere'd bird will appear... even if neither parent has them.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

